# 18" Rims



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

7.5 is rather thin, i would go with stock size of 225/45R18, preferably good Summer tires, go on Tirerack for test/reviews.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

I know 7.5 is thin.. I was hoping for an 8.0. but i liked these rims and they didn't have it in that size.. Is it possible for me to put 235/50 on these rims?.. Would it affect anything? or improve?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

leo18_rod said:


> I know 7.5 is thin.. I was hoping for an 8.0. but i liked these rims and they didn't have it in that size.. Is it possible for me to put 235/50 on these rims?.. Would it affect anything? or improve?


I think 235 would look much better than 225. Actually, I know they would. Any effects between those two tire sizes would be negligible. I would recommend it if that size isn't significantly more expensive.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I think 235 would look much better than 225. Actually, I know they would. Any effects between those two tire sizes would be negligible. I would recommend it if that size isn't significantly more expensive.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


So my 18x7.5 tires support 235?... if so. Which would be better.. 235/*50* or *55*? OR do you have any other size in mind..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

leo18_rod said:


> So my 18x7.5 tires support 235?... if so. Which would be better.. 235/*50* or *55*? OR do you have any other size in mind..


A 7.5" rim will support even a 245 wide tire, but I wouldn't recommend it.

Find the tire size that matches the stock size diameter as closely as possible, preferably without being smaller.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay thanks Andrei!.. For sure ill be putting 235 when my tires go to waste!


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

sorry to hijack ur thread but which one of these would be better. 235/50/18 - 245/45/18 on 18x8 rims? would 245 even fit?


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Shane said:


> sorry to hijack ur thread but which one of these would be better. 235/50/18 - 245/45/18 on 18x8 rims? would 245 even fit?


Either would fit.. I think 245/45R18 would look best tho... Check out this link: http://www.conti-online.com/generat...treme_dw_en/hidden/printable_datasheet_en.pdf

It's a chart and it tells your the "Approved Rim Widths" for the size you're looking for.


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

oh i know they will fit the rims they are part of the package on a webpage. i was just wondering if they will fit on the cruze? i mean will they clear the spring perch, or would they be to wide?


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

ok so according 245/35/18 would be the best. the speedo would only be 0.7 mph over. but would i clear the spring perch with 245?


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

ok the tire calc says 235/35/18 is exact. 0% faster or slower

------------------stock-----------new
side wall: --------107.5mm ------82.2mm
radius: -----------310.7mm ------310.8mm
diameter: --------621.7mm ------621.4mm
circumference: ---1952.2mm -----1953.1mm
revs/km ----------512.0 ----------512.0

so to me this seems like the best option.


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

On a 7" wide rim guys have been running a 275/60/15 tire so I wouldn't worry about the difference between 235/245 as far as fitting the rim. I don't however know how wide you can fit on a Cruze without rubbing issues. I think 235/35/18 is your best bet like you said.


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

sounds good. thx


----------

